# Obama Finds Another Muslim Brotherhood Group To Arm



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

What could possibly go wrong? From our President:
"I hereby find that the furnishing of defense articles and defense services to the Federal Republic of Somalia will strengthen the security of the United States and promote world peace."​Thus wrote Obama to Secretary of State John Kerry. The idea that Obama has "found" that arming the group currently occupying Mogadishu, the capital of Somalia-or rather, the "capital" of "Somalia," a territory under various opposed governments/gangs-will promote "world peace" is almost funny. Despite the lack of sovereignty over more than a tiny fraction of the land of Somalia, Western powers are acting like the "election" of Hassan Sheikh Mohamud as "President" is some kind of "great step forward."
This is, at best, a huge gamble where our President has more or less become a dictator and kingmaker overseas. Did the Founding Fathers envision a nation state with a single popularly elected leader who could send money and weapons to favored nations to help those governments overcome all opposition? The New American points out that the memo shows no sign of how Obama can claim this sort of authority:

Read more: http://godfatherpolitics.com/10352/obama-finds-another-muslim-brotherhood-group-to-arm/#ixzz2QOPecwPO​


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2013)

The image of American Soldier bodies been drag down the streets of Mongadishu are still fresh on my mind and yet this sorry excuse for a POTUS wants to do this. This guy truely is the worst POTUS ever.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Wait till he pulls a Bloomberg and changes the laws so he can run a third time..


----------

